# RVs under 7.5 tons with a payload?



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We would like some more space in our van and want a living room slide out.

Been thinking about changing to an RV for some time. On the net I see a fair few ads. for RVs which claim they are under 7.5 tons. I don't want to do my HGV, so let's rule that out at least just for now.

As far as I can see, dry weight, unladen weights are quite scarce, most of these are going to turn out to be so close to 7.5 tons that I would not have a worthwhile payload. Given the big tanks etc. it seems to me that would need to a ton minimum.

I have looked at the little Gulf Stream but am concerned that the price is rather high for an unused two or three year old vehicle which is now obsolete due to Gulf Stream no longer making coaches. I wonder how anyone buying one of those might be fixed if any body parts were needed.

The only possible contenders I seem to be left with are the Thor Ace vans but I am suspicious about those too as they seem to weigh a good deal less in the UK than they do in the US. I don't just mean that they are plated down to 7.5, that much is obvious. I mean that they are sold here with the claim that they have a payload of up to a ton whereas in the US the seem to weigh in empty at virtually that. It could be a different chassis but it is the same engine.

Any ideas/answers very welcome.

Please, at least for now don't tell me just to go and do my HGV. I want to investigate an apparent gap in the market for possibly a one slide out van weighing perhaps 6 to 6.5 tons unladen and plated at 7.5 tons gross. I know about the single living room slide out Frankia which I would have an interest in if the price was in any way reasonable.

Thanks, Alan.


----------



## kenthepub (Nov 6, 2010)

*RV under 7.5*

Morning Alan
RS do a slide out on a 7.5 ton Iveco not sure of tare weight very well made but veryyyyyy expensive.

Regards Ken


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I would like to keep the cost under £100,000 Ken. But thanks, I had forgotten about RS.

I would be happy enough with second hand and a few years old, say 2008 on as long as it's in good condition and low mileage. 

I am not sure about new having had a few new European ones and had to deal with the teething problems on those. I could do without that aggro. I generally think that second hand vans will be utter crap or fairly well sorted, Alan.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

To stay under the 7.5 ton Alan you will almost certainly have to have a front engined petrol RV. As soon as you go diesel the weight rockets and a pusher is well over 7.5.

Apart from the US 'C' class rigs, most have good payloads. Gulf Stream and Thor are generally cheaper end. But Winnebago and Allegro are better value for money imho.

Take a look at www.fmca.com

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Ray.

Yes it will be front engined, petrol with an LPG conversion. Very likely a Thor, Alan.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We are going to have a nose round some dealers while in California, anything you want bringing back in the way of literature? Most places have websites now, but we'll take some pictures if anything comes up that looks interesting.

Peter


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

That's a very kind offer Peter. I am pretty well off for literature due to the net, but any general impressions about Thor Ace models would be very welcome. I will PM you if you don't mind, Alan.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Got the PM, contents noted  

Peter


----------

